# eBay 2-4-2 for sale



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

there's a Bachmann 2-4-2, White Pass & Yukon for sale 1102 9059 6285


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a late one, I think WP&Y Columbia was the last version sold, a neat little engine but very light on the draw, OK for a couple cars on a flat latout, but dont even think about it if you have any kind of a grade to deal with. My Indy which is a way better later 2-6-0 version of the Columbia can barely muscle itself up my grades and will require major surgury to correct if I want it to pull cars. its not the motor, its the wieght, or lack thereof.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought a Bachmann 2-4-2 last May and have recently converted it to a 4-4-0. It's now battery powered with a Crest remote control system. (not much room left in the tender.) As regards to pulling it seems to do alright across the basement floor with five box cars. When we eventually get out of this deep freeze I'll see what it can do outside.
I'm a new member and haven't figured out how to post a picture yet.
Harvey.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Harvey, might add on to your profile the state you are in, helps on advice sometimes.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By harvey on 01/04/2009 8:00 PM
I bought a Bachmann 2-4-2 last May and have recently converted it to a 4-4-0. It's now battery powered with a Crest remote control system. (not much room left in the tender.) As regards to pulling it seems to do alright across the basement floor with five box cars. When we eventually get out of this deep freeze I'll see what it can do outside.
I'm a new member and haven't figured out how to post a picture yet.
Harvey.


Welcome to MLS, Harvey! If you want to post pics as a non-first class member, you will need web storage for them somewhere else. Otherwise, you could join us, and store them in your MLS storage.

Take care, 
Matt


----------

